# Tema de condensadores en audio y amp. operacionales hi-fi.



## Frank1977 (Feb 11, 2011)

Buenos dias foreros.

tengo una creative x-fi extreme, y he mirado varias paginas con mods para ella.
Mi duda son los condensadores que utilizan para cambiarlos:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/185072-incredible-x-fi-mod-will-void.html

Me centro en c177.

Ellos normalmente en audio hi-fi utilizan el Famoso Rubycon blackgate y pasasonic, pero yo en mi casa tengo chemicon kzg 1500uf/16v aqui el datasheet:

http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/KZG.pdf

Yo veo el condensador con muy baja impedancia y alto rizo, no se si tiene alguna peculiaridad para usarlo en ordenadores como pone el datasheet o tambien se puede usar en hi-fi ya que tiene mejores caracteristicas que la mayoria de condensadores de gama media.

Tambien tengo otro tema pendiente.

¿Alguien ha usado el lm4562 y el ad8599??? dicen que es mejor la calidad sonora el AD, pero no lo puedo confirmar ya que no los he usado nunca.Segun he visto hablar del tema da un sonido mas analogico y real que otros con un sonido mas robotico y debil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank1977 dijo:


> Buenos dias foreros.
> tengo una creative x-fi extreme, y he mirado varias paginas con mods para ella.
> Mi duda son los condensadores que utilizan para cambiarlos:
> http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/185072-incredible-x-fi-mod-will-void.html





			
				overclock.net dijo:
			
		

> The X-Fi is without question the best gaming card, but the sound quality  is average at best. *As someone who is used to high end external DACs  with discrete output*, to me the sound quality of the X-Fi can be best  described as "low-fi".


Hummmmm....mal comienzo......




Frank1977 dijo:


> *Me centro en c177.
> *
> Ellos normalmente en audio hi-fi utilizan el Famoso Rubycon blackgate y pasasonic, pero yo en mi casa tengo chemicon kzg 1500uf/16v aqui el datasheet:
> http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/KZG.pdf
> Yo veo el condensador con muy baja impedancia y alto rizo, no se si tiene alguna peculiaridad para usarlo en ordenadores como pone el datasheet o tambien se puede usar en hi-fi ya que tiene mejores caracteristicas que la mayoria de condensadores de gama media.



Hay que leer TODO!


			
				overclock.net dijo:
			
		

> *trikosuave,*
> - Depends on which X-FI model you have: SB0460 (Music, Fatality) or SB0550 (Elite, Pro)
> *- Don't expect much sound quality improvement, changing filter cap C177 (SB0460) / C161 (SB0550) for CA20K1 DSP.*
> *(see Catx's excellent post and comment on C177 filter cap: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/3694789-post1467.html) *
> ...






Frank1977 dijo:


> Tambien tengo otro tema pendiente.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha usado el lm4562 y el ad8599??? dicen que es mejor la calidad sonora el AD, pero no lo puedo confirmar ya que no los he usado nunca.Segun he visto hablar del tema *da un sonido mas analogico y real que otros con un sonido mas robotico y debil*.


  


Una recomendación: No gastés dinero ni esfuerzo en ese MOD. El cambio del OA te puede reportar _*alguna *_mejora, pero no vas a escucharla ...


----------



## Frank1977 (Feb 11, 2011)

Se nota y muchisimo el tema de los operacionales en todos los foros que he leido ... siempre que tengas unos 5.1 aceptables ( yo tengo los logitech z-5500 y cualquier cosa que mejoro en las ecualizaciones se nota)

El mod lo que pretende es parecerse lo mas que se pueda a esta gama de auzentech :

http://techreport.com/articles.x/13874/3



Son ahora mismo los mejores amp. op de national semiconductors.

Tarjetas de gama alta ya los traen por defecto :

http://www.pc-online.net/T-SONIDO-PCX-ASUS-XONAR-HDAV13-DELUXE-71/d/B038165/

y esta trae condensadores de baja impedancia y alto rizado con buenos amp op.:

http://hw.gamersmafia.com/noticias/show/39266.

Tambien he buscado y he encontrado nichicon serie HC. de 470uf /10v para las fases de corriente de los operacionales +5v y -5v y cambiarlos por los jamicon de poca capacidad y con peores caracteristicas que trae.

En los DAC de alta resolucion no radica la difecencia de calidad ya que son de 24bits, pero en la parte analogica es la que va a dar la calidez de sonido y es donde juega un papel muy importante los filtrados, transistores y operacionales.

Spec de la tarjeta original:

http://files.pugetsystems.com/191/p...ative X-Fi XtremeGamer Product Spec Guide.pdf

For the D/A chores, the X-Fi uses a Cirrus Logic CS4382 chip. This high performance, 8 channel D/A converter is used a lot in high-end DVD players and receivers. It does 8 channels in 24 bit and 192 kHz resolution with 114dB Dynamic Range.

El dac esta por encima de la calidad que traen los amp.op de serie.

Aqui una review de la placa que se va a modificar  sb0460 con datos tecnicos del RMAA:

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi.html

Este es el foro principal de donde sale el mod :

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/226975/hotrodding-the-x-fi-a-layman-s-guide-no-56k.

Sobre los condensadores como los veis para Hi fi ??? chemicon kzg 1500uf/16v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank1977 dijo:


> *Se nota y muchisimo* el tema de los operacionales en todos los foros que he leido ........



¿ Que instrumental estas empleando para detectar esa "Mejoría" ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank1977 dijo:


> Se nota y muchisimo el tema de los operacionales en todos los foros que he leido ... siempre que tengas unos 5.1 aceptables ( yo tengo los logitech z-5500 y cualquier cosa que mejoro en las ecualizaciones se nota)



*Especificaciones de tu sistema 5.1*
Subwoofer: 188 vatios RMS en 8 ohmios a 100 Hz, _*con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10% *_
 Altavoces satélite: 
 Izquierdo/derecho: 62 vatios RMS x 2 en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, _*con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10% *_
 Central: 69 vatios RMS en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, _*con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10% *_
 Izquierdo/derecho posteriores: 62 vatios RMS x 2 en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, _*con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10% *
_
Con ese nivel de distorsión en los parlantes, es imposible que escuches el cambio del AO.



Frank1977 dijo:


> Sobre los condensadores como los veis para Hi fi ??? chemicon kzg 1500uf/16v.


Poco tienen que ver para HiFi. No leíste el link que te dí antes? El C177 es un capacitor de filtrado de la alimentación!!!...y la alimentación ya viene bien filtrada desde el MOBO, así que poco importa la ESR y la corriente de ripple de este capacitor.


----------



## Frank1977 (Feb 11, 2011)

como equipo base tengo por ahora unos logitech z-5500 hasta que me pase a los JBL.

http://www.pccomponentes.com/logitech_z_5500_500w_thx_5_1_digital.html

Tienen procesador integrado y Spdif que ahora mismo lo estoy sacando por los minijack para empezar a ver las diferencias de sonido.

Especificaciones del producto

    * Potencia RMS total: 505 vatios reales (RMS)
          o Altavoces satélite: 317 vatios reales (RMS) (2 x 62 W frontales; 2 x 62 W posteriores; 69 W central)
          o Subwoofer: 188 vatios reales (RMS)
    * Potencia de cresta total: 1.010 vatios
    * SPL máximo: > 115 dB
    * Respuesta de frecuencia: 33 Hz — 20 kHz
    * Amplificador: analógico, de alta capacidad ultralineal
    * Relación señal/ruido: > 93,5 dB, estándar 100
    * Impedancia de entrada: 8.000 ohmios
    * Transductores:
          o Altavoces satélite: transductores con corrector de fase de aluminio pulido de 7,6 cm
          o Subwoofer: transductor de alta excursión de 25,4 cm con puerto y caja reflectante de bajos de sexto orden
    * Efectos de sonido envolvente
          o Descodificación por hardware para bandas sonoras Dolby® Digital, DTS® y DTS® 96/24
          o Dolby Pro Logic II (modos de película y música)
          o 6 Channel Direct (Entrada directa de seis canales)
          o Stereo x2 (Estéreo x2)
          o Stereo (Estéreo)
    * Formatos digitales compatibles:
          o Dolby Digital
          o DTS y DTS 96/24
          o PCM (estéreo sin comprimir): 44,1 kHz/16 bits - 96 kHz/24 bits
    * Entradas de fuente
          o Óptica digital para reproductores de DVD o CD, PlayStation®2, Xbox®**
          o Cable coaxial digital para reproductor DVD o CD o tarjetas de sonido de PC (requiere cable coaxial, a la venta por separado)
          o Entrada directa para 6 canales (3 miniconectores estéreo) para tarjetas de sonido de PC de 2, 4 o 6 canales O
          o Entrada directa para 6 canales (3 miniconectores estéreo) para 3 fuentes de audio con miniconectores estéreo analógicos, tales como reproductores de CD y DVD, PlayStation 2, Xbox o tarjetas de sonido de PC de 2 canales (algunos dispositivos pueden requerir un adaptador miniconector estéreo a dos conectores RCA, a la venta por separado)
          o Miniconector estéreo analógico (en el panel lateral del centro de control) para reproductores de CD, MP3 o MiniDisc®


Para ser de logitech puedo decir que suenan muy bien, hasta se dijo que fue un diseño de sony con THX certificado.

No se oye distorsion ... es imposible subirlos al 50% en donde vivo ahora...hay que llevarlos a sacar 500rms para ese 10% por debajo del 50% son perfectos... en un cuarto de 16mts 2 ya con sacarle 250Wrms es ALTO!!!, lo aseguro retumba casi todo...

De todas formas son provisionales hasta que me pasaree a un 5.1 de B & W o bose... me interesa mas la creative X-FI. Algo mas de este estilo : 

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...home_theater_speakers/acoustimass_6/index.jsp

y mas cosas curiosas de altavoces aqui  hasta 500€ claro...ejejeje:

http://www.studio-22.com/_altavoces-paquetes5.1.htm

el c177 viene mal flitrado es de tan solo 220uf/16 jamicon y mi idea era cambiar ese y los de +5v y -5v de los op. si es a lo q te refieres...


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Frank1977, el THD se mide, no se oye. Es cuanto respeta la forma de onda de la señal original.

Yo trabajo en un local donde se dejó de vender Logitec porque no alcanzaba a la exigencia de usuarios comunes, además de presentar fallas recurrentes. En el mundo Pro, son de juguete. Son "para la compu". Sin ofender.

Te estás metiendo en un lío cambiando componentes a esa tarjeta, sin necesidad y sin entender en verdad la razón por la que haces los cambios.
Los componentes vienen dimensionados para las exigencias de calidad esperada. No se ahorra en eso salvo que sea un diseño decididamente barato.

Saludos


----------

